# My horse driven Hearse



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

This is My horse driven Hearse I created this year Its made from blocks of styrofoam and Dollar store items ,and other carved adornments more pics in this album
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=515


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow .....how long did that take you to build. Amazing!!!!!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

it took about 80 hours from start to finish


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice work...very impressive. Is that designed to stay inside or will you be moving it out for the season?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is VERY impressive! All from styrofoam?! The detail is incredible.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

WOW. Just WOW!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's really incredible. Amazing job!! The use of the dollar store items for the details really adds to it. Your carving skills are certainly top notch!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great Job!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow. Great work and detail.

I really like the concept. Styrofoam is much easier to build and store if you make it to be disassembled.

BTW cool tree in the back ground.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That is a great piece of work! So much detail and innovation in materials. I love it!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

HOLY SH*T!!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

nixie took the words right out of my mouth.

Absolutely incredible detail, that is awesome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW! Amazing work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

What a great piece! I can't believe it's all styrofoam!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Totally awesome work. I love it. And yeah, Nixie definitely said it best.

Hey Pattie, I think we finally found a good project for the huge block of foam you got! Up for the challenge?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is just too cool!

Funny, Terrormaster, I was thinking the same thing about Pattie's block of foam.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Simply Amazing, your work is great. I love the style and the detail you get out of white styrofoam is amazing. More pics please, a how to would be a nice Xmas gift!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome I have one made outta wood for the yard ,,,your detail is so impressive


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Eh... it's okay...


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Absolutely astounding!! 80 hours? you work fast!


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey HC Great Job!!!! Any tips on finding big blocks of styrofoam?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Holy moly! How'd I miss this? Looks amazing! THAT's a HEARSE!!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Nah it aint that good!


(Shakes head and starts putting tools away FOREVER!)

Seriously, that is just amazing - superb job


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is really nice and you have a place to store it too. Awesome!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow what they all set said and then some. that's dedication for you!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW...I just got back online and .....WOW!!! 

Lady Nyxie and Terrormaster......anytime you want to get started let me know and we'll make a weekend out of it! 

How did you carve out through the foam? I have a block 8'x4'x4' and I haven't been able to cut through that thing yet!


----------

